# Thought I broke it already!!!!



## hankj (Jun 26, 2007)

Being a total neophyte, I was trying to level a starting point to use by FEL bucket to cut a small driveway off of the main drive. Just having a great time, when all of a sudden, I can't lower the bucket under power! Have to put it in float to get it down!

Immediate panic. I shut it down where it sat, and went to the house to look at the manuals. Drank a cold Fat Tire and thought about it. After I calmed down, I walked back down to the machine and checked the tranny fluid - OK.

All the fittings on the bucket control valve were tight. Scratch head. Looking at everything, I noticed that the valve control lever for the 3-pont had gotten knocked into the "slow down" position, but I had the 3-pont speed control in the "closed" position, since I didn't want to chance screwing up the hoe or the 3-pont by trying to move the 3-pont with the hoe mounted.

Started 'er up. BINGO! Power returned!

I was so happy, I just drove it back to the house and broke out the Kettle One!2funny 

Hank (The Rookie)


----------

